
GammaThingy – Open Source f.lux for your iPhone - nkron
https://github.com/thomasfinch/GammaThingy
======
walterbell
Screen temperature is a public health feature which should be implemented by
the OS. Until this feature arrives in iOS, the next best option is for apps to
implement it. The ebook reader Marvin and Koala web browser both have controls
for color temperature.

~~~
andrebalza1
Opera Mini browser has a night mode too, it dims screen and lowers
temperature.Works excellent. Feel free to add to the list

------
notable_user
It's NOT open source as per the readme: "I purposely have not added an open
source license to the project and am intentionally retaining copyright for the
code, meaning that it may not be redistributed (in code or compiled form)
without my permission."

~~~
corv
Confusing!

The author states: "You may think it's dumb to have open sourced it then [...]
even if it's under copyright. [..] So basically, it's open source so people
can learn from it.

So this is public source code which is under copyright.

~~~
stevetrewick
AIUI most FLOSS code is under copyright [0] the distinction being that the
author(s) grant others a licence to use, copy and distribute under certain
restrictions.

It seems that the author here wants people to be able to read the code, but
not distribute it, primarily because he does not wish to tread on the toes of
f.lux' developers.

[0] In fact, AFAICT unless a creator specifically and explicitly waives such,
all work is copyright, because Berne treaty.

------
jonah
So, what is it doing that f.lux isn't/can't on non-jailbroken phones? I know
they'd need access to APIs that Apple doesn't make available.

~~~
wingerlang
I haven't looked into it, but I would assume it is hooking into private
frameworks and this is simply not allowed from an app on the App Store.

~~~
stevetrewick
Yes, it uses IOKit which is a private API on iOS.

